# Malaysia's National Flower -- Rosa Sinesis, A Hibiscus



## mylo (Aug 1, 2009)

Hibiscus is the national flower of Malaysia and state of Hawaii. The flower was chosen to be the national flower by Malaysia's first Prime Minister, Tunku Abdul Rahman in 1960.

There are many varieties, but the five-petaled Hibiscus rosa sinensis was chosen above the others, as the most symbolically relevant. The five petals of the bunga raya symbolise the Rukunegara (the Five Principles of Nationhood), while the colour red represents courage.

This flower is known for its medicinal properties. The roots of the plant are used as a cure for fever and other ailments, while the juice obtained from the leaves and roots is said to be effective in relieving skin eruptions and glandular troubles. Also, the petals were commonly used as cosmetics to darken and highlight women's eyebrows.

I captured these two pictures yesterday during my trip to Kuala Lumpur Hibiscus Park.

Picture 1 - Hibiscus A 








Picture 2 - Hibiscus B






Cheers!
mylo


----------



## Dagwood56 (Aug 1, 2009)

Beautiful. I love its coloring.


----------



## mylo (Aug 2, 2009)

Dagwood56 said:


> Beautiful. I love its coloring.



Thank you again!!!


----------

